# Spirit Halloween Horrorplex Theater



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Spirit Horrorplex is one of the many interactive displays at Spirit Halloween 

- Pinhead from Hellraiser's
- Michael Myers
- Freddy Krueger from Nightmare on Elm Street

Visit http://www.spirithalloween.com/ to find a store near you.
So much fun it's scary!


----------

